# Pantry Crasher!



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I've been working on a little project to free up some badly needed shelf space in our pantry. I used 1/2" x 6" poplar for the sides and shelves and 1/4" Birch plywood for the back. I ripped the boards to about 3 1/2" and made a 1/4" rabbit in the sides, top and bottom so the back would fit flush. Hah! It even came out square! 

NOTE: Do you see anything odd in the first picture?

Mike


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

What a grate ideal.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Brew says he has one that is full length. I didn't think about that because the wood I found came in 36" lengths. Later I discovered one that was 48" at a different store. Maybe I should have looked around more, but this one is working great for us.
Mike


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok you did a great job on the shelving but I've looked at the first picture and can't find what I'm missing?? Come-on give it up, is the back pack?

PS.. I love it when I get caught off guard! (makes me start thinking as hard as that is)

GED


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> Come-on give it up


Hint: Router!


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

MT Stringer said:


> NOTE: Do you see anything odd in the first picture?
> 
> Mike


Yep, there's no duct tape in that pic.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I wished you hadn't done that. Now I got to finish Mama's pantry.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good deal Mike, We have one on each door. One for stuff like yours and one for spices. Sure keeps the items handy


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

What did you use to attach it to that hollow door? That is one of those hollow, interior doors right?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I used some small screws with flat heads. I figure that if they strip out, I'll go to a larger size and maybe use a little caulk or liquid nails to help keep the rack secure. Filled with sandwich bags and such, the rack is not very heavy.
Mike


----------



## webfisher3 (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice job. Appears to be three extra shelves in the first pic.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

You got a round head screw sticking above the table and you use a bunch of wood to raise or lower your work because you have a non adjustable table???


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

and.... you painted 3 extra shelves for no reason.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Don' show my wife those pics! She'll have my rear in the shop all weekend


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

MT Stringer said:


> Brew says he has one that is full length. I didn't think about that because the wood I found came in 36" lengths. Later I discovered one that was 48" at a different store. Maybe I should have looked around more, but this one is working great for us.
> Mike


Finally thought to click a few pics of it Mikey.


----------

